# need help with decals



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

hi guys i need help finding fire and rescue decals. after i made coaches truck i came up with idea please help


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*HoJohn ,
email me off list and i may be able to help.

Dennis / Bearsox:wave:*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

John,

I like the way those are looking. Red and White! Ooooooooooh yeah Emergency 911 baby.

Bob...can't wait to see these...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bearsox said:


> *HoJohn ,
> email me off list and i may be able to help.
> 
> Dennis / Bearsox:wave:*


never mind it as here's some you can capture from here free !

Good luck ! Dennis / bearsox:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here is a neat sight for Police car decal ideas...*

I found this sight and there are a lot of good Police Car Graphic ideas here...click on the different numbers to see different styles

Click on graphics package and then on the numbers from #1-#23

http://www.policecardecals.com/index2.htm

I tried to cut and paste these but, no can do but, you should be able to zoom in and print them and then you could scan them?

Bob...these are for 1/1 cars...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id be in on that too. I dont need any fire decals, but I have 2 police, a lifeguard, and 3 military Jeeps that I painted up in the right color schemes but have been needing decals for like 3 years now.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

RRR has a small police and fire decal sheet. HO-Models also had one but i'm not sure if he is selling decals anymore.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Would be great to get Emergency decals...They just seem far a few inbetween*

Maybee Phred = slotcar65.com could help us all out here? He seems pretty approachable here on the Hobby Talk board. 

I will be sending him a PM with a link to this thread. I am always wanting Rescue, Fire, Lifeguard, Ambulance & Police decals for fun builds. They just doesn't seem to be any Emergency Vehicle water slide decals easily obtained out there for us ho scale Slot Car builders. Heck custom die-casters could use some also.

Would imagine that one set could be made up in T-Jet size and one in AFX Magna-Traction size pretty easily.

A list of Emergency ideas and pics (if you have them) from everyone could realy help figure out which type of decals would be used by everyone. 

Making decals that are good for just one or two peoples use isn't going to cut it for a decal sheet to get made up.

Red Crosses may not be able to happen as the "Red Cross" is kinda picky about that. Way back when there was a HotWheels truck that had a red cross on it in a 5 pack and they had to change the color of the red Cross right away. Heck we are all smart enough to figure how to make a red cross from red pinstripe tape or red water decal stripe. They don't own the rights to the Orange Cross.

Bob...I am not speaking for phred by any means and maybe he won't be able to do this???...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This seems to be a start.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=fire+department+decal&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=en&q=police+department+shield&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

would these work ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...59854&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

HOly crude Ho John.. i got my box today.. my wife thought I had won the lottery!~ Now I need a day off...maybe two.. funny thing is I stopped at HL today on the way home and got some new paint.. I am gonna have me some fun! Thank you thank you.. 

HJ was gonna send me one trucjk and a panel.. he sent a BOX full of the two and various rims he makes it was like slotapalosa!


Dave BIG GRIN!!!!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*got decals on*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*another shot*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*top veiw*








last pic


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Most excellent, John! :thumbsup:

Gonna mount'm up soon?


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

still trying to figure out top light for them but soon


----------

